# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.34.00

## Shamseldeen Victory

* * *BST Dongle Released V3.34.00 [13/01/2017]  
 Added Samsung Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE lock new method, Supported S5/S6/S6+/NOTE3/NOTE4/NOTE5/J1/J2/J3/J5/J7 etc! 
Added Xiaomi NOTE2/MIX/MAX, Redmi 4/4A, Supported Deep Flash, Reset Account Lock, IMEI Repair etc! 
Added VIVO X5Max/X5Pro/X6Plus/X6SPlus/X7/X7Plus etc series, Supported Reset Account Lock, Bootloader Unlock/Relock, IMEI Repair! 
 Added:
 [Samsung]
 Added Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE lock new method via download mode for the following Exynos-based devices: Galaxy S6 Active (SM-G890A) Galaxy S6   (SM-G9200,SM-G9208,SM-G9209,SM-G920A,SM-G920AZ,SM-G920F,SM-G920FQ,SM-G920I,SM-G920K,SM-G920L,SM-G920S,SM-G920T,SM-G920T1,SM-G920W8,SM-G920P,SM-G920R4,SM-G920R6,SM-G920R7,SM-G920V,SC-05G) Galaxy S6  Edge  (SM-G9250,SM-G925A,SM-G925F,SM-G925FQ,SM-G925I,SM-G925K,SM-G925L,SM-G925S,SM-G925P,SM-G925T,SM-G925W8,SM-G925R4,SM-G925R6,SM-G925R7,SM-G925V,SCV31,SC-04G) Galaxy S6  Edge Plus  (SM-G9280,SM-G9287,SM-G9287C,SM-G928A,SM-G928C,SM-G928F,SM-G928G,SM-G928I,SM-G928K,SM-G928L,SM-G928S,SM-G928T,SM-G928W8,SM-G928P,SM-G928R4,SM-G928V) Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N900,SM-N9000Q) Galaxy Note 3 Neo (SM-N750,SM-N7505,SM-N7505L,SM-N7500,SM-N7500Q,SM-N7507) Galaxy Note 4 (SM-N910C,SM-N910CQ,SM-N910H,SM-N910K,SM-N910L,SM-N910S,SM-N910U,SM-N916K,SM-N916L,SM-N916S) Galaxy Note 5   (SM-N9200,SM-N9208,SM-N920A,SM-N920C,SM-N920F,SM-N920G,SM-N920I,SM-N920K,SM-N920L,SM-N920S,SM-N920T,SM-N920W8,SM-N920P,SM-N920R4,SM-N920V) Galaxy Note (SM-P601,SM-P602) Galaxy Note Pro (SM-P901) Galaxy Note Edge (SM-N915K,SM-N915L,SM-N915S) Galaxy A7 (SM-A700F) Galaxy J1 2016 (SM-J120F,SM-J120FN,SM-J120G,SM-J120M,SM-J120A) Galaxy J2 (SM-J200BT,SM-J200F,SM-J200G,SM-J200GU,SM-J200M,SM-J200Y) Galaxy J7 (SM-J700F,SM-J700H,SM-J700M) Galaxy Tab (SM-T670,SM-T677) Galaxy Tab Pro (SM-T520,SM-T900) Galaxy Tab S   (SM-T700,SM-T705,SM-T705C,SM-T705Y,SM-T705M,SM-T705W,SM-T800,SM-T805,SM-T805C,SM-T805K,SM-T805L,SM-T805S,SM-T805Y,SM-T805M,SM-T807T) Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T710,SM-T715,SM-T715C,SM-T715Y,SM-T810,SM-T815,SM-T815C,SM-T815Y,SM-T817,SM-T817P,SM-T817R4,SM-T817W) Galaxy Alpha (SM-G850F,SM-G850FQ,SM-G850K,SM-G850L,SM-G850S,SM-G850M,SM-G850T,SM-G850Y) Galaxy Folder (SM-G150N0,SM-G150NK,SM-G150NL,SM-G150NS,SM-G155S) Galaxy Golden 3 (SM-W2016)
Galaxy On5 (SM-G5500,SM-G550F,SM-G550FY)  Added Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE lock new method via download mode for the following Qualcomm-based devices: Galaxy S5   (SM-G900F,SM-G9006V,SM-G9006W,SM-G9008V,SM-G9008W,SM-G900A,SM-G900FD,SM-G900K,SM-G900L,SM-G900MD,SM-G900S,SM-G900T,SM-G900T1,SM-G900W8,SM-G900R4,SM-G900I,SM-G900M,SM-G9009D,SM-G9009W,SM-G900P) Galaxy S5 Active (SM-G870A,SM-G870F,SM-G870W,SC-02G) Galaxy Note 3   (SM-N9005,SM-N9006,SM-N9008,SM-N900A,SM-N900W8,SM-N9008V,SM-N9002,SM-N9008S,SM-N900K,SM-N900L,SM-N900S,SM-N900V,SM-N900R4,SM-N900U,SM-N900T,SM-N9007,SM-N9009,SM-N9009V,SM-N900P,SC-01F,SCL22) Galaxy Note 4   (SM-N9100,SM-N9106W,SM-N9109W,SM-N9108V,SM-N910A,SM-N910F,SM-N910G,SM-N910P,SM-N910R4,SM-N910T,SM-N910V,SM-N910W8,SM-N910D,SM-N910J,SM-N910T2,SM-N910T3) Galaxy Note Edge (SM-N9150,SM-N915A,SC-01G,SM-N915F,SM-N915FY,SM-N915G,SM-N915P,SM-N915R4,SM-N915T) Galaxy A3 (SM-A3000,SM-A3009,SM-A300F,SM-A300FU,SM-A300G,SM-A300H,SM-A300M,SM-A300Y,SM-A300YZ) Galaxy A5 (SM-A5000,SM-A5009,SM-A500F,SM-A500F1,SM-A500FU,SM-A500G,SM-A500H,SM-A500K,SM-A500L,SM-A500M,SM-A500S,SM-A500Y,SM-A500YZ) Galaxy A7 (SM-A7000,SM-A7009,SM-A700FD,SM-A700F,SM-A700H,SM-A700K,SM-A700L,SM-A700S,SM-A700YD) Galaxy A9 2016 (SM-A9000) Galaxy A9 Pro (SM-A9100) Galaxy E5 (SM-E500F,SM-E500H,SM-E500M,SM-E500YZ) Galaxy E7 (SM-E7000,SM-E7009,SM-E700F,SM-E700H,SM-E700M) Galaxy J3 2016 (SM-J320P,SM-J320YZ) Galaxy J5 (SM-J5008,SM-J500Y,SM-J500F,SM-J500FN,SM-J500H,SM-J500G,SM-J500M,SM-J500N0) Galaxy J7 (SM-J7008,SM-J700K) Galaxy Tab 4 (SM-T230NT) Galaxy Tab A (SM-T357T,SM-T357W,SM-T550,SM-T555,SM-T555C,SM-T555Y) Galaxy Tab E (SM-T567V) Galaxy Tab S (SM-T707V,SM-T807J,SM-T807P,SM-T807R4,SM-T807V) Galaxy Tab Pro (SM-T525,SM-T905) Galaxy Alpha (SM-G850A,SM-G850W,SM-G8508S) Galaxy Grand Prime (SM-G5306W,SM-G5308W,SM-G5309W,SM-G530BT,SM-G530F,SM-G530FZ,SM-G530H,SM-G530M,SM-G530Y) Galaxy On7 (SM-G6000,SM-G600F,SM-G600FY,SM-G600S)  [Xiaomi]
> Added 2015211 {Deep Flash,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2016080 {Deep Flash,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2016006 {Deep Flash,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2016060 {Deep Flash,AccountLock,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2016090 {Deep Flash,AccountLock,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2016111 {Deep Flash,AccountLock,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}  [VIVO]
> Added X5Max {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X5MaxV {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X5MaxL {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X5MaxF {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X5Pro {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X5ProV {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X6PlusA {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X6SPlusA {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X6SPlusD {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X6SPlusL {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X7 {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X7L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X7Plus {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X7PlusL {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y21L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y623 {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y923 {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y27 {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y27(8G) {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y627 {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y627(8G) {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y927 {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y927(8G) {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y28L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y628 {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y928 {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y29L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y37L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y37A {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y937 {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y55A {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y55L {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added V3MA {Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X1 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X1St {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X1S {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X3T {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X3SW {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X5SL {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y1 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y3T {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y11 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y11T {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y11iT {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y11iW {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y13T {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y13W {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y13iL {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y613 {Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y15S {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y15T {Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y15W {Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y17T {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y17W {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y19T {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y20T {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}  Fixed:
 > Added Samsung Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE Lock new method, check information section for details;
> Added Samsung COMBINATION files uploaded to support site (Support: Samsung_SW/!REPAIR_UNLOCK/COMBINATION/)
> Added BST download API will show file manuals/tips information after selected file.
> Fixed HTC Bootloader One-Click Unlock bugs  Information: * About Samsung "Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE" lock new method tips:
> How to Reset Reactivation lock via new method:
  1). Create a new Samsung account via PC or another phone (if you had working Samsung account already, skip this step please)
  2). Perform "Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE" operation (via download mode)
  3). Login samsung account after phone power on and then remove your samsung account (or visit الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and login with your samsung account, do "Unlock my deivce" and "Unlock Reactivation lock" operation)
  4). Make "Factory data reset" operation (or make "Wipe data/Factory  reset" via recovery mode if "Factory data reset" failed via phone's  menu)  > How to Reset FRP/EE lock via new method:
  1). Perform "Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE" operation (via download mode)
  2). Tick "OEM Unlock" option after phone power on (Settings > Developer options > OEM Unlock)
  3). Make "Factory data reset" operation (or make "Wipe data/Factory  reset" via recovery mode if "Factory data reset" failed via phone's  menu) 
 * Xiaomi "Patch Account Lock Relock" unsupport MIUI8.1  right now, cannot power on the phone if you make patched for  MIUI8.1£¬Downgrade MIUI8.0 and then do unlock operation please (do  "Disable Account Lock Relock" via rooted if no have MIUI8.0 version for  your phone) 
 * OPPO enable "Serial interface/PC  assistant" command not support for latest firmware (release date: Nov,  2016), reset screenlock via flash please; (R9s latest phone  MsmDownloadTool not working check  here£&#186;OPPO_SW/!SUPPORTS/Bypass-OPPO-MsmDownloadTool/)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Facebook: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور عالمتابعة حبيبي  
Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk_

----------


## noaman22000

ll مشكورييييييييييين

----------

